

International Space Station Tour: Discover What Life Is Like In Space [video] - carlsednaoui
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doN4t5NKW-k?hn

======
carlsednaoui
Hi HN, please excuse the repost -- I submitted this late last night
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5065124>), reposting now since more
people are surfing HN at this time and I think many of you will find this
video fascinating.

